# The SchH trained dog and TDI



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

I've heard that Schutzhund dogs are not allowed to take the TDI test, but i'm also not finding that information stated on their website. Does anyone know? Is this one of those "don't ask don't tell" kind of things?

Does anyone train in Schutzhund and also have a dog that is registered with TDI?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo's sire was according to the letters after his name:
Andy Maly Vah PSA1, SchH3, IPO3, PDK-9 (Ret.), CDX, RN, TC, TDI/CGC
K-9 Andy - Bojovnika K-9


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I don't think that is true. I have certified three TDI dogs and I've never even heard it mentioned. Easy enough to call TDI headquarters to ask.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I have two dogs that trained in schutzhund and one is still in schutzhund, both with a TDI and earned the TDI while both were in SchH training.

I heard about it, but I am not going to actively tell someone Hey my dog is trained in a bite sport are we still allowed to get a TDI?

IMO its none of their business, just as its none of their business if I feed raw or kibble.

lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I did the TDI with Rushie. There is a form with some questions and one of them asks if the dog has ever bitten anyone. If you answer that question in a literal sense and your dog has done bite work, I am not sure whether or not they will certify you. Not sure. I have never done schutzhund and Rushie never bit anyone. I do not know whether it would matter if you qualify the bite as part of training/sport.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Doing bitework in SchH is completely different than if your dog bites someone. It is controlled whereas "biting" anyone means the dog is obviously not under control.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I test for T.D. Inc. And have tested SchH GSD's, and passed them, couple are members here


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow Max von barkstoomuch really is a survivor!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

onyx'girl said:


> Doing bitework in SchH is completely different than if your dog bites someone. It is controlled whereas "biting" anyone means the dog is obviously not under control.


I know that. I am just saying that if someone feels they need to answer that question in the affirmative because of the protection phase in schutzhund, therapy dog international may not issue the certificate.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

holland said:


> Wow Max von barkstoomuch really is a survivor!



yes, and still barking too much


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Might as well bark while he still can-Delta Society will certify therapy dogs who dog schutzhund I think


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

selzer said:


> I did the TDI with Rushie. There is a form with some questions and one of them asks if the dog has ever bitten anyone.


does that count as them teething they like to bite peoples hands fingers?


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I wasn't sure if what I was told was actually based off of anything official or not.. guess we might as well give it a shot then and see how it goes.





TriadGSD said:


> does that count as them teething they like to bite peoples hands fingers?


There's a big difference between a dog biting someone out of fear/aggression and a puppy being a.. puppy. I wouldn't count that anymore than i'd count my dog biting a sleeve in training as him biting a person.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

not sure on Delta or TDI, but I think the dog is "registered" not "certified", there is a differance


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yep, they are registered, you get a therapy dog international card to put in your wallet, a tag and bandana for the dog, and your membership buys you insurance on the dog for possible injuries. My guess is that is why you have to answer the question about biting.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

TDI does not prohibit dogs with any bite training. Delta Society does. So yes, you can do TDI on SchH dogs. I've done 2.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Also, there are 2 TDI groups, Incorporated, and International. 

The breed has plenty of prejudice to contend with, before the subject of bitework is addressed. Folks who ought to know better make assumptions based on ignorance and while it can be frustrating, perseverance can prevail.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

What Dan said. "TDI" can refer to one of two different orgs and they are separate with their own rules.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Liesje said:


> What Dan said. "TDI" can refer to one of two different orgs and they are separate with their own rules.


I could be mistaken but;


Therapy Dogs International is designated as "TDI".
Therapy Dogs, Incorporated as "TD, Inc."


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

EJQ said:


> I could be mistaken but;
> 
> 
> Therapy Dogs International is designated as "TDI".
> Therapy Dogs, Incorporated as "TD, Inc."


T.D.Inc

You are correct


----------

